# North Hollywood Commercial Kitchen for RENT/SALE



## la kitchen (Nov 28, 2011)

For Rent....

I currently have 2 commercial kitchens that are open for rent. For the 1st kitchen, the entire property is 3000sq ft, but the actual working kitchen is 1000 sq ft. It features a large loading dock, large walk in freezer & cooler. Stainless steel countertops. American Eagle Range's & double convection ovens. It is more than enough room to accompany a production company for movies/ photography/tv shows. The 2nd kitchen is approximately 1500 sq. feet. It has 2 walk-in coolers, a 3 door freezer and a 12 ft. hood with full cooking equipments. It also includes a spacious storage area. If interested, call (818) 437-7003

For SALE...

Both kitchens are separate from another, but are on the same lot. The lot includes with 8 parking spaces. The 1st kitchen is 2000 sq. feet. It has a walk-in cooler and freezer, 2 separate hoods (27 ft. and 12 ft.) which comes with full cooking equipments. There are also 2 separate office spaces with full air conditioning systems (2 units).  
The 2nd kitchen is approximately 1500 sq. feet. It has 2 walk-in coolers, a 3 door freezer and a 12 ft. hood with full cooking equipments. It also includes a spacious storage area. **The kitchens are available to anyone who has a kitchen-related business and also to anyone who is interested in giving the kitchens out to rent. We already have tenants renting both kitchens, if you are interested in buying the kitchens and giving it out to rent. **

If interested, please give SAM a call @ (818) 437-7003


----------



## lobo castle (Aug 4, 2012)

I am very interested in your kitchens. Are they for sale still or rent? I look forward to hearing from you.

Thank you, 

Denise

Lobo Castle Productions

818-203-1048


----------

